# Marketing you meat goats



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

I was wondering what the best way would be to find buyers for your meat goats. Do you phone meat packing plants? Any advice would be so appreciated from you veterans out there. How do you get in to the ethnic population? I am from Canada and I gotta tell you I'm inpressed with this forum. I searched for a Canadian forum found 1 and only 3 posts on it! You all are so neighborly!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Craigslist..really. and once you have people who know you have goat, you'll dont usually run out of people who want it. 

It works, I sell meat goat on craigslist very frequently and those people have friends who eat goat. After the few first sales people of all ethnicities call me looking for goat..If I dont have any I refer them to another breeder or they go on a list of people who want goat meat. 

people from the city (Anchorage) who don't have a place to butcher can use our 'station' I set it up so they don't have to go through the trouble of transporting a live goat..which keeps the goat less stressed. it has a big horse trough with a piece of plywood over it to make a table, an old 9' T post (used for hanging clothes many yrs ago) that they can hang the carcass from and we run a hose out for them. They can use it as long as they clean up, take everything with them, and use their own tools.

It also helps, to make sure theyre healthy, and they really do prefer younger more tender goat instead of an old goat.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahhh. So helpful. I was fixing to ask the same question!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I am from Canada and I gotta tell you I'm inpressed with this forum. I searched for a Canadian forum found 1 and only 3 posts on it! You all are so neighborly!


 I am so happy ...you like it here . :hug: ..that is what.. we are here for ..to help animals and people...just ask.... :wink: :greengrin:

I have to agree with Katrina....craiglist is a great place...as she mentioned.. once the word gets out... they will come to you.....
Focus around the ethnic population around there holidays.....then put ads in newspapers or craigslist....it does help bring them to you... :thumbup: :hi5:


----------

